

You don't need a technical co-founder - SirTechnocracy
https://medium.com/@collinsmalcolm/why-you-may-not-need-or-want-a-technical-co-founder-1732a6d05752

======
marcus_holmes
I'm working on a site where we follow this philosophy, and it works great but
we have to design our features around the plugins available and how they've
been implemented. Yes there are lots of plugins, but some of them are _very_
dodgy and buggy.

For an MVP, you're spot on. But as soon as you've got the money and traction,
move it onto a platform that you control using people that you pay. Bonus is
that you have an excellent wireframe to work from :)

